# Question about Lon's recipe



## garywebb96 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm new to this winemaking thing so go easy on me. Lon's recipe calls for 7 lbs. of sugar that is dissolved and added to the primary ferment. Then when you rack the 2nd time to finish and clear it calls for another 6 cups of sugar. What I'm pondering is, was there a misprint in the recipe or is this final 6 cups of sugar beyond what the recipe calls for? Oh yeah, My local brew shop didn't have tannin. How important is it in this recipe?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 17, 2011)

Tannin will give this a "bite" or pucker. It should be added in small amounts as it's difficult to get this out.

The original sugar is inverted to give the yeast food and to produce the desired ABV.

The final sugar (inverted) is to sweeten the skeeter pee. Many of us have sweetened to around 1.010 but it is up to your taste buds.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 17, 2011)

Gary,
The sugar mentioned in the initial list is for the ferment; it is all added at the beginning. You may even need to add a little more sugar at the beginning to get you to and SG of 1.070. If you need a bit more sugar to hit the starting SG, you won't need to make it invert; just add it into the mix and stir well to make sure it all dissolves.

The sugar for final sweetening isn't shown in the ingredient list. The reason I didn't add it to the list is because some people add more, some add less, some don't add any at all. The final sweetening should be done based on your own tastes. I put in just over 1/2 cup per gallon which is still about half of what you'd mix in a plain old batch of Kool-aid. 

I'm in the process of revamping the website, so I'll try to include this clarification when I do. Thanks, Lon


----------



## wineomaker (Feb 17, 2011)

I just added the extra sugar and took a taste test, omg this is some awesome stuff taste like lemonade, I made a 6 gallon batch off of Pinot Noir slurry the wife loves it, will be bottling it next week, A Big THANK YOU TO LON for sharing his recipe, C'mon Summer Lets go fishing


----------



## garywebb96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm trying to follow the recipe because I have never made before. Beer was always my game and usually the recipe for brewing includes the total ingredients needed. I'm sure most people making wine would understand this but I'm totally new to this hobby. Thanks again.


----------



## Arne (Feb 18, 2011)

wineomaker said:


> I just added the extra sugar and took a taste test, omg this is some awesome stuff taste like lemonade, I made a 6 gallon batch off of Pinot Noir slurry the wife loves it, will be bottling it next week, A Big THANK YOU TO LON for sharing his recipe, C'mon Summer Lets go fishing



Hope you started a new batch. The stuff has a poof factor. Turn your back and poof it is allgone. It will look like you have a bunch of bottles but they disappear in a hurry. Take care and good luck withit, Arne.


----------



## garywebb96 (Feb 18, 2011)

That's just like the homebrew I make. POOF!!


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 18, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread but .....

Say like the OP you don't have Wine Tannin on hand when you make the pee. Then sometime later you get some. Is it OK to add the tannin later? Will it effect the taste if it is not there thru the whole process?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 18, 2011)

You may add tannin anytime. Stir it in slowly so it doesn't clump up. Add in small amounts. A little can go a long way. Adjust to your taste preference.

You will get a pucker taste to it. You can take a small glass of wine, add a tiny bit. stir it and taste. you will see what I mean.


----------



## garywebb96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't worry about hijacking my thread. I do'nt know squat about this stuff so the more questions, the more answers, the more I learn.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 18, 2011)

We all learn everyday. Sometimes the threads get way off topic. Never feel bad about asking a question. Remember there are tutorials, wikipedia, recipes and kit help on the home page to answer some questions.


----------

